# Current Setups



## jmuir (Jan 9, 2009)

*Basement Setup:*

Samsung 56' DLP 1080p TV (HLS5679WX)

Yamaha RX-V661 Receiver

Paradigm Monitor Series Speakers: Fronts - Monitor 9's
Center - Monitor CC-390 
Rear - Atom Monitors​Subwoofer (DIY): 
Driver: IXL 18.2.2 
Enclousre: 358L tuned to 15hz
Amp: Behringer EP2500​
Pioneer DV-400V DVD Player

Verizon Fios 

*Family Room Setup:*

Samsung 50' DLP 1080p TV (HLR5078WX)

Onkyo TX-SV444 Receiver

JBL HLS Speakers:
Fronts - HLS810
Center - HLS Center
Rear - HLS610​
ED A2-300 Subwoofer

Sony DVP-S560D DVD Player

Sony 300 disc CD Player

WII

Verizon Fios


----------

